# It's been a sad day



## rabbitlady4433 (Nov 11, 2010)

This morning I went out to feed my rabbits, to find that 8 babies were born on the wire in the middle of the night.  All were cold and .... Been crying for the loss.  This was my first litter and I was really excited to begin the process.


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Nov 11, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. Having animals can be a joy, but times like this are very hard. Just know it does get better. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 11, 2010)

I am so sorry .  Do you have any idea what happened?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 11, 2010)

Im sooo sorry...thats terrbile news.    Were they too cold?? What happened do you know?


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Nov 11, 2010)

She delivered on the wire in the middle of the night, and it was pretty cold here last night.  It looked as though she fed them as their little bellies were round and full. As soon as I found them I put them in a towel and took them inside, I was sobbing and trying to warm them in my hands but it was just too late.  She did manage to eat the leg of one, but this was her first litter too.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 11, 2010)

That is so sad.  I hope some of the more experienced rabbit people can help you out so it doesn't happen again.  

My deepest sympathies.  It is horrible when you are so excited for yoru first and then it doesn't work out.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm really sorry! Sometimes first time mom's are horrible, I know it's extremely sad to loose the babies, but don't be too upset with her. Try to breed her again and see how she does the second time. Hopefully she will be a better mom!


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Nov 11, 2010)

I definitely haven't given up and I will re-breed her.  Next time I will just keep a more attentive watch.   (thinking of getting one of those used video baby monitors) I just felt so bad like I had failed as a parent, I know that sounds silly but I genuinely love all my animals.  Thank-you all for your support it's nice to know others can feel the same.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Nov 11, 2010)

rabbitlady4433 said:
			
		

> I definitely haven't given up and I will re-breed her.  Next time I will just keep a more attentive watch.   (thinking of getting one of those used video baby monitors) I just felt so bad like I had failed as a parent, I know that sounds silly but I genuinely love all my animals.  Thank-you all for your support it's nice to know others can feel the same.


Oh don't worry! I understand! I cried forever when one of my Creme does had an abscess on her neck and I had to send her away... spent my new year balling like a baby.

It will be good next time for you to keep a close eye on her. Wish you luck next time!


----------



## hollybird (Nov 14, 2010)

i use a nest box with a rim that sits down in a cut out of the wire.  they can crawl over and fall in on their own.  if she lines it with fur the smell of the recessed nest box will draw them. also her burrowing instinct makes her more likely to have them down there.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Nov 14, 2010)

wow, that's a really good idea!


----------

